# British reptile club barbecue photos taken today



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

We had a lovely day with around 60-70 of us altogether over the course of the afternoon. Here of a few of the photos taken by me (1st 3)and Steve ( Ratboy)


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

is the last one Nerys?

And cute Squrrile?(i cant spell that)


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

More photos by Steve


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> is the last one Nerys?
> 
> And cute Squrrile?(i cant spell that)


 Yep, Nerys was modelling the latest in creaturewear today.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Damn i really need to visit the Zone.

Is the DWA area public, or "off limits"

thanks 
Dan


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

seems everyone had a great time wish i was there


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

And some photos taken by Goldenburm ( Peter J) on his new camera today.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

where did you have it?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

lovely photos.
I always figured Nerys was about 50........ lol


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Dan

You can view DWA species with a member of staff on some Saturdays, ( or occassionally by prior arrangement by ringing us first)any displays are done behind a fully sealed barrier, so there is no danger to the public. We have some serious safety measures in place, so only do displays when there are a certain amount of trained staff on duty and between certain hours of the day


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

SiUK said:


> where did you have it?


It was held at the Reptile Zone in Bristol and funded by Reptile Care magazine


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

More excellent photos taken by Goldenburm


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool whats that a shop? sorry for being naive its just I live near Bristol but havnt heard of it


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Angi said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> You can view DWA species with a member of staff on some Saturdays, ( or occassionally by prior arrangement by ringing us first)any displays are done behind a fully sealed barrier, so there is no danger to the public. We have some serious safety measures in place, so only do displays when there are a certain amount of trained staff on duty and between certain hours of the day


so it is only "open" on a saturday. I take it, that all viewing is behind glass. 

If i do come down, i will definatly have to see the venomous section. What do you currently have in?

Thanks again
Dan


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Dan
We do have strict rules that we adhere to regarding when we let people view all with safety in mind- Ive sent you a pm.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

SiUK said:


> cool whats that a shop? sorry for being naive its just I live near Bristol but havnt heard of it


Yes Si... It's in Filton just outside Bristol.


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Angi 

was great to meet you and Pete today , i couldnt find either of you when i left ,to say goodbye and thank you , I said goodbye to all the others that where there though ( so a belated thanks from me Angi :no1

it was a really great day and glad the rain held off 

and was also nice to meet some forums members ive known online for quite sometime but never actually met in person 

Kev


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats not far from me I may have to take a trip up one day


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Its well worth it Si, we are going up in about 6 weeks if ya need a lift. :grin1:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Kev
Was nice to meet you too, sorry I missed you leave, I think I was probably gossiping somewhere or meeting the squirrel


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Great pics. I'm glad you all had a good day.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i would have been there but my lear jet is in the shop!:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

wohic said:


> Its well worth it Si, we are going up in about 6 weeks if ya need a lift. :grin1:


I might just take you up on that offer


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

a few more pics


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

HABU said:


> i would have been there but my lear jet is in the shop!:lol2:


any your not british :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tops said:


> any your not british :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hey, i got some ancestors.:lol2: i must have some family still there! any hortons or whites?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

HABU said:


> hey, i got some ancestors.:lol2: i must have some family still there! any hortons or whites?


We sent all the criminal types to Australia


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ah, part of my family was already here, the rest were always here!:lol2:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

by the looks of it nery's had her hands full most of the day, great pics and all i had was the rain


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Was very lucky weather wise, just poured on way home.

Wish I took my camera now, great photos everyone.

Kev I didn't realise you were there until I saw the pics  would have liked to have said 'Hi'

We had a lovely time, thanks to all at the zone: victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Angi said:


> Yep, Nerys was modelling the latest in creaturewear today.


heehee

so was my car!!!

lovely day as ever, its great to come up and handle the big guys.. (and yes i could lift that burm on me own lol.. i just could not move fast afterwards!)

another funky day at the reptile zone.

see you next sunday, along with a few furry things to show off  



> I always figured Nerys was about 50........ lol


33 

N


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

ive met a few people off her at last years essex show
i saw Nerys but didnt talk as she was busy 
she is tiny lol
always smiling and having a laugh

i also met tanya and her mum 
tanya's bloke i think it was anyway lol
and steve


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ah you should have maggie.. if you had said hello nervy i would have known right away who you were 

she was there yes, although he is now an ex as they seperated earlier this year ... steve would have been on the same table too i think 

N


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Nerys said:


> ah you should have maggie.. if you had said hello nervy i would have known right away who you were
> 
> she was there yes, although he is now an ex as they seperated earlier this year ... steve would have been on the same table too i think
> 
> N


 
i had my 5 boys with me, driving me mad, suprise you didnt hear my mouth telling them off lol

aww poor tanya, i think its in the air as me and my hubby have probs and havnt been together prop since last year


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yes, such a shame.. always a pity when things go wrong isn't it..

N


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's my contribution to the photos (sorry for the inferior quality camera following the marvellous shots above) :
first little Ali G -








the Green Mamba -








the Black Mambas -








the Retic catching the sun (and Nerys's bum) -








more below ...


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

and finally The King -
















BTW - Nerys is about 50 (inches :lol2
Graham.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I bet its not scary working with those mambas at all:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like it was a good day.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ah you should have come along tops.. it took my mates and hour and 45 mins from luton..

what you doing next sunday? come up and meet austin stevens?? 

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

pmsl graham.... 

*grins*

62 inches _actually_ i'll have you know! 

N


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Nerys said:


> ah you should have come along tops.. it took my mates and hour and 45 mins from luton..
> 
> what you doing next sunday? come up and meet austin stevens??
> 
> N


Took me two hours ... but I had 3 lovely ladies in the car... well 2 lovely ladies and my daughter Jenny


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont really watch much telly so I dont really know who austin stevens is lol. Is he like Steve Irwin?

I might be picking up more snakes on Sunday so would have to miss it.
Will check my diary 

Are there gonna be reptiles there?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there will be all sorts there.. skunks, racoon dogs, some other furred exotics.. also all the reps you see in the shots above and a shed load more!

and burgers!! and drinks!!! and lots of manic reptile people having real life fun..

(tbh, i don't watch him a lot either, only have channel1-4! but never mind, i am assuming he will be the one with lots of people stood round him!)


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

he's the South African guy that was not far from being killed by a wild retic last year. He pulled it out of a river where it was sleeping... it attacked him and almost got his arm, he was saved by the animals bottom teeth getting caught on his trousers so it could not close it's mouth. Meanwhile... it was inches away from getting a loop around him. 

Had the mouth closed, he would have been in very serious trouble.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I will try reeeeally hard to be there next Sunday


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

lol I looked up Steve Austin on Youtube........
Certainly nothing to do with reptiles. Had to go back to see it was austin stevens


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Tops said:


> lol I looked up Steve Austin on Youtube........
> Certainly nothing to do with reptiles. Had to go back to see it was austin stevens


LOL... I think Austin Stevens costs a bit less than 6 million dollars


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah I looked him up. Ive seen him on youtube before. He got tagged by a cobra a while ago lol.
I hope hes not gonna handle any venemous snakes there.......

YouTube - Austin Stevens Cobra Bite


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no, due to the fact he is filming 3 weeks later, his insurance will not allow it !

N


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Nerys said:


> there will be all sorts there.. skunks, racoon dogs, some other furred exotics.. also all the reps you see in the shots above and a shed load more!
> 
> and burgers!! and drinks!!! and lots of manic reptile people having real life fun..
> 
> (tbh, i don't watch him a lot either, only have channel1-4! but never mind, i am assuming he will be the one with lots of people stood round him!)


Might have to try and get down for that one. fingers crossed.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Im deffo going back on sunday. as is my squirrel.

he cant stay away. he had a tea party with nerys' hamster.

none of the above is a euphamism for sexual congress by the way. i meant it literally. 

:lol2:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Bring me any spare squirrels, pretty please.:lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> Im deffo going back on sunday. as is my squirrel.
> 
> he cant stay away. he had a tea party with nerys' hamster.
> 
> ...


lol dave it does sound dodgy.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

just got bitten on the boob by secret. methinks he is taking this surrogate mum stuff more seriously than expected. milk comes from the syringe..... not me. and angi.... we picked up a spare hand reared male. if you ask phil nicely i'm sure you can have him, he wont be able to live in the same aviary as secret, i dont think its a problem if you take the lil guy. : victory:

GO TEAM SQUIRREL !!!!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Im very tempted Dave, but will need to know a lot more before I decide. Could you pm me some info?


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

i'll give you sugargliders if pete gets me my armadillo. . . .


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

peaches said:


> Was very lucky weather wise, just poured on way home.
> 
> Wish I took my camera now, great photos everyone.
> 
> ...


i didnt know you was there either , typical that , you always find out these things too late  , would liked to have met you too


----------

